

Show HN:(Meet-ups. Just people. No fuss.) iPhone App - iamjonlee
http://www.grooovy.me

======
iamjonlee
Hi HN! This is our first mobile iphone app we've developed. Look forward to
your feedback, thank you!

~~~
larrykubin
I run a meetup in Portland and like the idea of being able to schedule a
meetup on the fly like this. I think this should have many more categories
though. From what I can tell, there are just categories to meet for
drinks/food. My meetup is for concerts and there are hundreds of other special
interests (hiking, movies, etc) that there should probably be categories for.
If I want to meet a random person when having drinks, that's usually easy
enough by showing up at any bar and talking to someone. The benefit of a
meetup for me is to narrow down the field a bit to people with some common
interests to start with.

